
Dear Reddit, watching you is like seeing an old friend die slowly from cancer - mysticlabs
https://medium.com/@trentlapinski/dear-reddit-watching-you-is-like-seeing-an-old-friend-die-slowly-from-cancer-69785070e5f#.yqjknjokl
======
michaelbuddy
Hmmm, turns out censorship on a web forum intended for mass appeal isn't the
best strategy. Safe spaces are a myth and no one wants to spend their time in
liberal fascist domains.

------
arpa
Reddit has been dead for a long, long time now.

